# Using Adjuvants/NIS for foliar sprays



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I found this video and it gives a pretty good illustration of why to use them for any foliar spray apps that you will do(Post weed control, PGR or liquid fertilizers.....)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfHMBkqHL3c


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Great Video!


----------

